
Verizon technician sold calling, location data for thousands of dollars - kawera
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/09/verizon-technician-sold-calling-location-data-for-thousands-of-dollars/
======
walshemj
Only max 5 years I know of one case in the UK where people got > 10 years hard
time for that

------
DrScump
No charges against the PI?

